# New Fox poo obsession!



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Afternoon All, 

I'm just baffled that for the last 3 months Sidney has never rolled in anything stinky...now he has developed an obsession with ANYTHING that resembles excrement! Do young puppies not have such a well developed sense of smell that he just could never sniff any fox poo out before or is there suddenly an influx of foxes pooing exactly where we walk?! The last 3 days in a row he has needed bathing after covering himself in what I think is fox poo. Although some people say fox poo has a sweet (but gross) smell to it, there is nothing sweet about this! After researching on here I'm going to try the ketchup trick... I'm guessing there's no way to avoid the entire situation? I'm slightly worried that too many baths will remove the natural oils from his coat?

On the plus side, after his roll he has the proudest look and trots around as if to say "I smell AMAZING! Smell me! Smell me!"  Which is very cute! Until he tries to cuddle me!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I walk a Cockapoo and I swear he has an inbuilt poodar! He can find it anywhere, even when no one else can! My own dog loves rolling in poo too. They love it!! All I can say is I don't know why they love it but now your boy has discovered the joys of poo, get used to it as he will be very sneaky to ensure his new eau d'poo is his frequent scent.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've found that I can tell when Lolly is smelling something with the intention of rolling (most times ) and call her away before she rolls. Or a firm NO when she starts rolling has her stopping meekly (at least it's not too much of a bath job then)

Once Lolly stopped a little way away from me and sat in the woods looking at me. I looked at her and then looked away and continued walking. When I looked back she was having a good old roll. I swear that her sitting and looking at me was her way of saying "will she tell me off if I roll in this" Or "Mum, is it ok if I roll in this"!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

"On the plus side, after his roll he has the proudest look and trots around as if to say "I smell AMAZING! Smell me! Smell me!" Which is very cute! Until he tries to cuddle me! "

HA HA HA , this really made me chuckle - I remember once, the day after a bath ralphi went out and found a very fresh wet sloppy one - straight in it he went!!! I also ask why why why??
I took ralph home tied him to the fence and hosed him down, befor he was even allowed inside, upstairs and in the bath!! Grossssss!
There is a special fox poo shampoo from aminology, available on amazon and PAH.

I wonder what it is they find so appealing and makes them want to smell like stinky fox poo!!??

Ralph was also about 6/7 months before he first did it


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A why do they always roll when you are short of time?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Maybe they just wanted a bath. I am crossing fingers they don't develop this habit. Now whenever they go near poo I make a funky pseudo squeaky pretending I have fun things noise to get their attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Maybe they just wanted a bath.


No - Lolly hates a bath!! You'd think she'd learn to associate fox poo and mud with a trip straight upstairs to the bath afterwards


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

This made me laugh. My Monty is a true lover of fox poo &#55357;&#56378;&#55357;&#56489; and does exactly the same as Sidney 'look at me, I smell absolutely gorgeous' as he trots away with it dripping off him. &#55357;&#56883;I've tried the ketchup trick and the coca cola wash but the only thing that I've found that truly shifts it is the shampoo Tracey recommended above. It's just called 'Fox Poo' and really does the job. You're not alone, I feel your pain! X


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Snap! Seymour does this too, as is about the same age as yours. he does this especially when he knows he's only going for a 'short' walk grrr. Thanks for the shampoo recommendations, with the pets at home shampoo I find you can still smell the undertones of his newly found fox poo fragrance!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney Did this for the first time at the weekend too. I was soooooo cross. He had JUST been showered, blow dried and brushed and was looking like the cutest fur ball ever. Grrr.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie just rolled in something at lunch. He was off leash, it looked smushed when i looked at it, smelled like fecal matter, but I didn't know from what. What a turd


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RangerC said:


> Barney Did this for the first time at the weekend too. I was soooooo cross. He had JUST been showered, blow dried and brushed and was looking like the cutest fur ball ever. Grrr.


I was going to ask this ??? I find that mine...well especially Wilf wants roll in something when he's just been bathed....obviously the way we like them to smell doesn't cut the mustard


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenson loves fox poo and it does seem to be everywhere and it is rank!! But the worst we had recently was a big runny cow pat, where he rolled around like it was the most wonderful thing ever he practically threw himself into it!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jensen said:


> Jenson loves fox poo and it does seem to be everywhere and it is rank!! But the worst we had recently was a big runny cow pat, where he rolled around like it was the most wonderful thing ever he practically threw himself into it!


Ha - cow pat diving Jensen style - I love it!


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Phew! Thanks everyone! It's good to know it's not just my 'poo being a smelly little rebel! Ironically I used to laugh when my parents' dog rolled in poop and actually bought them some of the fox poo shampoo! Looks like I'm gonna have to go and get Sid some now too! (that's karma) I really do love the way his attitude changes when he's super proud of himself! He has a cocky little alter ego! I was really praying somebody would say "he'll soon grow out of the fox poo stage, it doesn't last"! Wishful thinking!x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He'll soon grow out of the fox poo stage, it doesn't last.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> He'll soon grow out of the fox poo stage, it doesn't last.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Haha! Your on top form this week Karen! X


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Yay thanks Karen!!! Lol!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I just sat and laughed out loud to myself lol!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've not been at work for a while ....so not constantly tired... But hurt my back, so just entertaining myself on here lol....did you like my colour choice ???


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Very appropriate colour!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> I've not been at work for a while ....so not constantly tired... But hurt my back, so just entertaining myself on here lol....did you like my colour choice ???


Not only are you entertaining yourself, you've entertained me no end this week with your very witty repertoire!!
I hope your backs better soon & not too serious x


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome to my world!!! I have posted lots about my poos disgusting habits re poo! I think the summer being dry has helped with the fox poo a lot of it around where we walk was drying out in the sun. Horse poo was the second choice for Monty's allure and he thinks he smells lovely. Wait till they find a badger latrine - oh that's so gross. 

I also use pets at home fox poo shampoo or beaupur smelly dog shampoo which helps. Need something for my car though which also has a slight whiff of fox too.

He did get fox on his bandana recently which stank. Tried a little experiment and put it on him (unwashed) the next time we went out - he did not roll in anything. Could not stand the smell anymore so washed it! 

It's when you don't realise they have done it and stroke them and get it on your hands - gross!


----------

